# It's Marley! [POLL]



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

No but in my small town I am know as the "guy with two goldens" That doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Though I haven't gotten those exact references, I have been asked more than once if Jersey is a lab. Most people just don't know dog breeds at all... I try not to grit my teeth too hard when I say "No, he's a golden," LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

When we went on vacation to SC in April our puppy was only about 11-12 weeks. That is ALL we heard. We just laughted, got to be a joke.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

the first time i took hope to petco there were young kids said theres a dog like in air bud i thought that was cute and then someone said oh what a cute golden doodle i said NO she is a pure bred golden.. some people

hunter they think he is an irish setter cause of his color


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I also hear about the toilet paper commercial. I've gotten the air bud comments too which is likely because Max looks just like the ones in the puppy buddy movies. I says well, they are both retrievers, so you're not completely off. I just love it when Max gets any kind of attention.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I've heard this once, when Molly was around 3 months old! A little girl saw her and she said '' Ooh Look! He looks like Marley!'' Of course this made me smile  There was also a couple of people at the petstore confusing her with a labrador because of her light color. Cream golden retrievers are pretty unusual here!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

the first thing they say is "can I pet him" "whats his name" and "he's a big golden." So many people have goldens by six degrees of separation, I hear stories all the time when we meet people.

I get a lot of "is that a lab" and I can never figure that out as I think they look so different to me.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I wonder if those of us that get the Marley and/or asked if our dogs have labs have a) young golden b) light golden.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I have had a few people mention "Marley" when referring to Charlie but not because she looks like him because she acts like him!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Same here...we're thinking "Marley Part Two" starring Rufus! We get a lot of references to Air Bud too. 

I lost count how many people have asked if Rufus is PUREBRED! A guy down the road argued with me and said..."I think you were ripped off, there's no way he's 100% Golden Retriever...he's a Doodle" (At this point he ran his hand through Roofy's thick golden locks) He also asked if our breeder only had Goldens on the property. I'm not a violent person but that guy was close to being slapped!


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

I get the Air Bud thing from the kids in my apartment complex. And then I say and his name is Buddy too like Air Bud and they think it's so cool. lol


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My Dylan really doesn't look like Marley at all, but my little red gold just had someone say she looks like DUKE from the Bushes Beans commercials! I know she can talk I just wish I could understand her a little more.......


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we don't usually hear about Marley, most often hear about her being a Golden Lab as if that is a breed.

one thing that's very funny for us - the folks who mistake her and her buddy Tucker. we live in the same condo complex so our neighbors will see either of them several times a day and both myself and Tucker's mommy hear people mix them up all the time.

we both find it very confusing - they look nothing alike. Tucker is a Lab / Dane mix who is 29 1/2 inches at the shoulder and weighs 103 lbs and is a very light white in color. Faith is a Golden / Lab mix that's 22 inches at the shoulder and weighs about 53 lbs and is the golden / fox red kind of color. 

here are two photos of them so you can see the size difference and color difference. i mean seriously - how do you confuse these two? :crazy:


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

When people ask me my guys name i say marley.... which it is i have to stop them from going Awwww or "like the movie" and explain i named him marley before the movie!


so yes its kind of annoying.


Edit: people also asked if he was a lab when he was a bit younger since he did not have his long hair.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> we don't usually hear about Marley, most often hear about her being a Golden Lab as if that is a breed.
> 
> one thing that's very funny for us - the folks who mistake her and her buddy Tucker. we live in the same condo complex so our neighbors will see either of them several times a day and both myself and Tucker's mommy hear people mix them up all the time.
> 
> ...




I literally laughed out loud at this post. Seriously, your neighbors are that stupid?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The only time Lucky is mistook for a lab...its an adult.

Every kid he meets ..not matter how young...know's for a fact he's Golden. Guess adults are corrupted.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

beargroomer said:


> I literally laughed out loud at this post. Seriously, your neighbors are that stupid?


the non-dog people can be. i think it's more a symptom of the fact that there aren't alot of "big" dogs in here. most of the dogs are toy somethings and a few cocker spaniels. then you jump up to Faith, Tucker and a few Boxers (hard to confuse them with our dogs). the dog lovers can easily tell them all apart.

what's even funnier in my mind is not only must they be confusing the dogs, they are getting confused over us owners. Tucker's mom is 24 and blonde. i'm 39 and a brunette. :uhoh:


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

because his name is Marley!! I told one lady this in the street and she almost peed herself laughing (I assumed she's seen the movie) until she said............is that because he has dreadlocks in his ears and he looks like Bob Marley!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

people always think my girls are irish setters, when i tell them they are goldens, they are shocked because of the red coloring, people also think hannah is a miniture breed because she is so small.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bridger got the Marley comment on a bad behavior day awhile back.

Obi has always been the "looks just like the Homeward Bound dog" ---- I've never seen that move


----------



## Cody's pet (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope, Cody's never had this, but then he looks like golden 100%. He does seem to attract children like a magnet though and I've heard him being called Airbud a time or two. I don't mind too much, they love him no matter what they call him


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm not sure what to vote for.

Amber is known as the princess when she goes to the park (because she doesn't get dirty and doesn't jump in the water...)

In our neighbourhood on morning/afternoon walks, my husband and daughter tell me that most people refers to her as Mrs. "my surname" 's dog!! This comes from grown ups and children who knows me from the school... I live 5 minutes walk from my work place (450+ kids).

For some reason no one has ever referred to Amber as the ANDREX puppy or Marley!! 

OFF TOPIC NOTES:
I for one cannot resist any films with Golden Retrievers. My favourite are:
_"After Thomas"_ – A film about a Golden Retriever and his Autistic best friend. 
_"Stone Cold"_ starring Tom Selleck 
_"Sue Thomas FBI"_ tv series with the service GR... 
The list is long...


----------



## fbama73 (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been told that Trixie looks like Duke from the Bush's commercials, too.

But the best one was in the pet store with Brillo, my beagle. A little boy saw him and said "Look! It's Underdog!"


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

No, but our two year old neighbors calls me "Lucy's Momma."


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

I am shocked that so many people don't know a Golden when they see it. If they are red, they think it is an Irish Setter. If it is golden, they think it is a lab. We need to do more advertising! Public awareness, etc... Who's in PR?


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve is when people ask me if my dogs are Labs.. or Golden Labs... I can not stand when people do that! Friends do it now cuz they know it drive me nuts.. lol I always correct people when they mistake my dogs for another breed! I know all those people are just not educated on dog breeds, but it still drives me nuts! lol


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

How about when they say "Well he obviously isn't a thoroughbred!" Grrrrr


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

we get the golden lab comments as ell about maddison....we also get the air bub movie comment. i also get the are they brother and sister? one is a golden and one is a yellow lab...they do not look alike...i also get people who know my dogs say...did you shave maddison's hair off? even if i have both of them with me...it is obvious which one is which i just don't get it sometimes LOL....but when maddison does something naughty and eats something she shouldn't that needs a trip to the vet then our vet refers to her as marley...just for the silly things she does....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I get Marley comments about Finn and just general "what is she mixed with" comments about Abby, but the one that shocked me the most was last weekend at the trail and someone walked up to me and asked me what Finn was mixed with. I was like Finn is all lab, but thanks for asking. :doh::--appalled:

Thinking back, I should have said Polar bear, but I was too surprised.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

My dogs get "really? he's purebred?" a lot because they're actually at a healthy weight. A 62-pound Lab must be part Greyhound. Or if I just have Boo around and tell someone I also have a Golden, they'll sometimes go "a golden Lab?" ... no. 

Dusty's gotten Air Bud a couple of times but I don't really mind that, at least it's the correct breed and not a movie about idiots who mess up a dog and then complain about him for the rest of his life. I wouldn't mind having a dog that looked like the K9 Advantix commercial, that puppy is really cute.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Now the Ain't No Bugs song I got all the time when Finn was a puppy:


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I get questions from people (including here) from time to time asking me if Lucy's a mix. No, she's not, she's pure golden, just not standard. Frankly I love her all the more for it, and it came in very handy one day when picking her up from doggy day care.

They also wonder why she's so thin, and I have to tell them that she's the correct weight. Goldens aren't supposed to be fat.


----------

